# Online home education/schooling for expats living in South Africa



## Tshidi (Dec 11, 2020)

Registration for the 2021 academic year is open for expats living in South Africa. Ginini Training Institute is a content provider of South African online home-education curriculum for Grade 1s to 9s and we also assist parents to register their children for home-education programme with the Department of Education at no cost. For more information please visit our website www.ginini-ti.co.za or call us on 087 550 3289.


----------

